# healthy snack



## hj11jason (May 14, 2011)

What healthy foods are good to eat while watching a movie or other similar activities? I'm looking for a few ideas. thanks


----------



## skeoch (May 14, 2011)

Peanut butter, fig rolls and nuts ,sticks of carrots and cucumbers with lemon juice over them my favorite snack foods


----------



## batesJ (May 14, 2011)

Multi-Grain slices , jerky with nice thick strips of beef  it's better than popcorn..


----------



## ASHOP (May 15, 2011)

hj11jason said:


> What healthy foods are good to eat while watching a movie or other similar activities? I'm looking for a few ideas. thanks



I like yogurt with a 1/2 to whole scoop of Synthepure,,,thats If I am home snacking.


----------

